#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > پروژه های الكترونیكی دانشجویی | Electronic Projects >  >  پروژه های الکترونیکی AVR

## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*147369258*,*a.samadbin*,*aa89*,*abasazad*,*abbodon*,*aga2000*,*aisam*,*aliabedi87*,*amin2*,*AMIRSHAHMOHA*,*arashdehghan*,*Arash_g*,*badhossein*,*bagher2020*,*BT136*,*d-z*,*d.rmardin*,*dadshah*,*danial2*,*dante_yas*,*david42*,*ehsansattary*,*electeropars*,*electronic80*,*farajolah43*,*Firefight*,*fkh52000*,*hadimm*,*hamedp1*,*hamid20*,*hamidjamshid*,*hp416*,*iraj.52*,*jac*,*javad hassan*,*jfrras*,*kamal ndt*,*kamalsr1353*,*karameefarza*,*m3121*,*mahdi245*,*mansori*,*mbonyad*,*mehdi092*,*mehdi8yari*,*mehdiidhem*,*mehran6047*,*mf_gol*,*mohsen@sat*,*mojimmmmm*,*mostafa156*,*m_b_88*,*nima.mhq*,*nima05190000*,*norkhda*,*Omidfullsyst*,*pape1000*,*payam_satsw*,*pejman_igi*,*pmmali*,*pmohsen*,*pps2011*,*reza2195*,*roohani*,*saeidpor*,*SAID11*,*samim1*,*satsw2*,*shahab.nad*,*shb2*,*skayvanpour*,*stdreza10*,*tanha08*,*vahid 6630*,*yahya136926*,*yass*,*بی خواب*,*صابری*,*ماجیکار کره*,*محمد بزبار*,*مهدی چیت بند*,*چگيني*,*کـیهان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*09718*,*147369258*,*a.samadbin*,*abasazad*,*abbodon*,*ade*,*ali2710*,*aliabedi87*,*aliii2590*,*Arash_g*,*arsalan.s*,*asad1*,*badhossein*,*behrooz40328*,*d-z*,*d.rmardin*,*danial2*,*david42*,*electronic80*,*fkh52000*,*ghasem2006*,*habdot*,*hamid20*,*hd.kabir*,*hp416*,*javad hassan*,*jfrras*,*jm_kit*,*kamal ndt*,*karameefarza*,*Koroush_91*,*m3121*,*mahdi245*,*mamush*,*mansori*,*mehdi.piran*,*mehdi092*,*mehdi8yari*,*mehdiidhem*,*mehran6047*,*mojimmmmm*,*mostafa156*,*mylove*,*norkhda*,*Omidfullsyst*,*payam_satsw*,*pps2011*,*rana2*,*reza2195*,*roohani*,*saeedola*,*scop*,*seyvi*,*shahram1320*,*shb2*,*Sina_Browser*,*turtle*,*vahid 6630*,*yasino*,*بی خواب*,*صابری*,*مهدی چیت بند*,*مکه123*,*چگيني*,*کـیهان*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*a.samadbin*,*abbodon*,*aga2000*,*akbar_rassam*,*ali h7*,*ali.marhoni*,*aliabedi87*,*amirgoogle*,*AMIRSHAHMOHA*,*Arash_g*,*asad1*,*badhossein*,*bahramdvb*,*d.rmardin*,*david42*,*emos*,*hamid20*,*hamid_bassani*,*HGH.SISTANI*,*hp416*,*hsh*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*m3121*,*mahdi245*,*mehdi8yari*,*mehdiidhem*,*mehran6047*,*mohammad6226422*,*mojimmmmm*,*mostafa156*,*MYAIANDEH*,*mylove*,*m_aram*,*nader_nkh*,*nml_elecmail*,*norkhda*,*pmmali*,*pmohsen*,*rana2*,*reza2195*,*roohani*,*saeedola*,*saeidpor*,*sanatkar*,*shahab.nad*,*stdreza10*,*tion*,*vahid 6630*,*yahya136926*,*بی خواب*,*سیدرسول1*,*محمد بزبار*,*مهدی چیت بند*,*مکه123*,*چگيني*,*کـیهان*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*09718*,*aga2000*,*ahmadihamid*,*amir-sql*,*amolpana*,*Arash_g*,*AREF1369*,*asad1*,*badhossein*,*bahramdvb*,*behrooz40328*,*d.rmardin*,*dante_yas*,*fabienmartin*,*fadakrs*,*farajolah43*,*hadi900*,*hallaji*,*hamid20*,*HAMID_1354*,*heidari*,*hiwasofi*,*hsh*,*iraj.52*,*jfrras*,*karameefarza*,*kavosh83*,*lamerdrobat*,*m3121*,*mahdi245*,*makhtum*,*mehdi.piran*,*mehdi8yari*,*mina110*,*mostafa156*,*msagroup*,*nima.mhq*,*nimaaryamehr*,*norkhda*,*pape1000*,*payam_satsw*,*pejman_igi*,*pmmali*,*pmohsen*,*pps2011*,*reza2195*,*roohani*,*SAID11*,*scop*,*shahab.nad*,*shb2*,*stdreza10*,*turtle*,*vahid 6630*,*WHIT WOLF*,*xander7610*,*yahya136926*,*yass*,*بی خواب*,*مهدی چیت بند*,*چگيني*,*کـیهان*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*a.samadbin*,*abbodon*,*arash87*,*arsaam11*,*badhossein*,*bahramdvb*,*d-z*,*d.rmardin*,*dante_yas*,*ebrahimgood2*,*farajolah43*,*faridsaberi*,*hamid20*,*hamid4633*,*hamidjamshid*,*hesamoa*,*hp416*,*jfrras*,*jm_kit*,*karameefarza*,*Koroush_91*,*m3121*,*mahdi avin*,*mahdi245*,*mazyar97*,*mehdi8yari*,*misam124*,*nader_nkh*,*nima.mhq*,*norkhda*,*pmmali*,*pooria320*,*pps2011*,*rahimi749*,*roohani*,*sadegh-aynaz*,*saeidpor*,*salam1364*,*skayvanpour*,*speder*,*stdreza10*,*tanha08*,*vahid 6630*,*xander7610*,*yahya136926*,*بی خواب*,*محمد بزبار*,*مهدی چیت بند*,*کـیهان*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*a.ferdosi*,*abbasbehest*,*ade*,*aga2000*,*ajamee*,*ali ash*,*amir.bb.358*,*amolpana*,*Arash_g*,*AREF1369*,*arsaam11*,*badhossein*,*d-z*,*d.rmardin*,*ebrahimgood2*,*ebrahim_92*,*fadakrs*,*habib alilo*,*hamid20*,*hena*,*hihadi*,*hp416*,*javad hassan*,*jfrras*,*jm_kit*,*karameefarza*,*m3121*,*mahdi avin*,*mahdi245*,*mansori*,*mas98*,*mehdi8yari*,*mfn59*,*mohammad1148*,*mohammadmoha*,*mojimmmmm*,*mortezazaeim*,*mountainsoul*,*mvaseli*,*nazi_naz*,*norkhda*,*parsa2000*,*pmohsen*,*pooria320*,*roohani*,*saeidpor*,*scop*,*shb2*,*Sina_Browser*,*star72*,*tahsin*,*takkit*,*tanha08*,*vahid 6630*,*yahya136926*,*yass*,*بی خواب*,*تیموری فر*,*مهدی چیت بند*,*نواه*,*کـیهان*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alidelkhah*,*arashdehghan*,*badhossein*,*bahramdvb*,*d.rmardin*,*ebi2012*,*ebrahimgood2*,*greatal*,*habdot*,*haji 2009*,*hamid20*,*hp416*,*isadegh*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*m.kamalifard*,*m3121*,*mehdi8yari*,*m_aram*,*norkhda*,*Omidfullsyst*,*pmohsen*,*roohani*,*sanatkar*,*vahid 6630*,*yahya136926*,*بی خواب*,*مهدی چیت بند*,*کـیهان*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*apac*,*badhossein*,*bahramdvb*,*CINAPA*,*d.rmardin*,*farzad.lavi*,*hamid20*,*hamid_bassani*,*hsh*,*jfrras*,*live_reza*,*m3121*,*mahdirezaee*,*mamush*,*mehdi092*,*mehdi8yari*,*nima.mhq*,*norkhda*,*pmohsen*,*roohani*,*sanmo*,*satsw2*,*shahab.nad*,*sidhadi2000*,*sipka*,*smd_3456d1*,*star72*,*vahid 6630*,*WHIT WOLF*,*yahya136926*,*yass*,*بی خواب*,*صابری*,*مهدی چیت بند*

----------


## haji 2009

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*badhossein*,*d.rmardin*,*ebrahimgood2*,*m_aram*,*مهدی چیت بند*

----------


## بی خواب

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*d.rmardin*,*yahya136926*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

